# If you knew Sushi....



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Initial thoughts.*

Have been thinking for some time to try my hand at a sushi board.. was in town today and picked up some small dishes… suitable for dipping sauce… so I have laminated a strip of Purple Heart between some boards of Queensland Maple…[ not a true maple… it is a flindersia not an acer]

Any way waiting for the glue to dry again…

No pics yet.. so stay tuned..


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Initial thoughts.*
> 
> Have been thinking for some time to try my hand at a sushi board.. was in town today and picked up some small dishes… suitable for dipping sauce… so I have laminated a strip of Purple Heart between some boards of Queensland Maple…[ not a true maple… it is a flindersia not an acer]
> 
> ...


Ahh, a man after my own heart.

While not a connoisseur of fine sushi, I know what I like. Looking forward to seeing a "meal".

Lew


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Initial thoughts.*
> 
> Have been thinking for some time to try my hand at a sushi board.. was in town today and picked up some small dishes… suitable for dipping sauce… so I have laminated a strip of Purple Heart between some boards of Queensland Maple…[ not a true maple… it is a flindersia not an acer]
> 
> ...


Larry, 
I think I have to relay the sushi onto your 5000 posts done! You've got 3 ciphers (sushi like) in there. Congratulations for having 5000 posts. 
God bless,


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Initial thoughts.*
> 
> Have been thinking for some time to try my hand at a sushi board.. was in town today and picked up some small dishes… suitable for dipping sauce… so I have laminated a strip of Purple Heart between some boards of Queensland Maple…[ not a true maple… it is a flindersia not an acer]
> 
> ...


why not turn the little bowls? How about bamboo? I know it is used in floors a lot here…so I am guessing it would stand up pretty well as a sushi/cutting board but I will leave that up to the cutting board expert…

have fun!


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Initial thoughts.*
> 
> Have been thinking for some time to try my hand at a sushi board.. was in town today and picked up some small dishes… suitable for dipping sauce… so I have laminated a strip of Purple Heart between some boards of Queensland Maple…[ not a true maple… it is a flindersia not an acer]
> 
> ...


Love to see the pics!!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Initial thoughts.*
> 
> Have been thinking for some time to try my hand at a sushi board.. was in town today and picked up some small dishes… suitable for dipping sauce… so I have laminated a strip of Purple Heart between some boards of Queensland Maple…[ not a true maple… it is a flindersia not an acer]
> 
> ...


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*A blank and two bowls...*

Here is the blank of maple and purple heart… remember this is Queensland Maple and not the maple you get maple syrup from…

I have two dipping bowls and I am not sure which one will be right for the Sushi Board…

Number one is square sided and deeper…









Number two is divided into two sections and has rounded corners but is shallow..









I intend to curve the ends and using dowels attach the curved handles … maybe purple heart…

What do you think?


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *A blank and two bowls...*
> 
> Here is the blank of maple and purple heart… remember this is Queensland Maple and not the maple you get maple syrup from…
> 
> ...


I am no sushi aficionado but I think the square one works better for spilling purposes. Neat board, oh master board maker! I'll be interested to see how fast they sell in your parts. Here on Cape Cod, they go like hotcakes… Or fishcakes!!!
Ellen


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *A blank and two bowls...*
> 
> Here is the blank of maple and purple heart… remember this is Queensland Maple and not the maple you get maple syrup from…
> 
> ...


Nice wood mate. Err Nice timber Mate.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *A blank and two bowls...*
> 
> Here is the blank of maple and purple heart… remember this is Queensland Maple and not the maple you get maple syrup from…
> 
> ...


Looks good!!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

degoose said:


> *A blank and two bowls...*
> 
> Here is the blank of maple and purple heart… remember this is Queensland Maple and not the maple you get maple syrup from…
> 
> ...


I'm with Ellen, I like the square one.

Lew


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *A blank and two bowls...*
> 
> Here is the blank of maple and purple heart… remember this is Queensland Maple and not the maple you get maple syrup from…
> 
> ...


I don't see any Purpleheart… I hope my eyes aren't going bad this soon! LOL

I like the square one better too…


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

degoose said:


> *A blank and two bowls...*
> 
> Here is the blank of maple and purple heart… remember this is Queensland Maple and not the maple you get maple syrup from…
> 
> ...


Without seeing your curves on the end and the curved handles you intend to attach, I'm going to go against the consensus here and say that the second bowl might work better, pairing up the curves with a curved-edge bowl.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *A blank and two bowls...*
> 
> Here is the blank of maple and purple heart… remember this is Queensland Maple and not the maple you get maple syrup from…
> 
> ...


Looks good!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *A blank and two bowls...*
> 
> Here is the blank of maple and purple heart… remember this is Queensland Maple and not the maple you get maple syrup from…
> 
> ...


I personally like the second one. The first one kind of "scream into you face".


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *A blank and two bowls...*
> 
> Here is the blank of maple and purple heart… remember this is Queensland Maple and not the maple you get maple syrup from…
> 
> ...


go with the 2nd bowl. make a small recess the shape of the bowl so it will not slide around and copy the edge of the bowl for the handles should look great but thats just my .02 cents


----------



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

degoose said:


> *A blank and two bowls...*
> 
> Here is the blank of maple and purple heart… remember this is Queensland Maple and not the maple you get maple syrup from…
> 
> ...


It sounds like it will come out nice either way you do it.
You are going to make me drive 75 miles each way to go get some purple heart aren't you?? Whats that like 220 klicks return trip?
I'xe been looking for a excuse to make a trip up to Indianaplois any how, thi will just give me a good reason to go. I'll see if I can get my son to make the trip with me that way he can let Dad buy him some pen making stock at the same time. I'll just make him take his car and that way I can act like a tourist and see the sites.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Two in a set.*

I thought that a maching set of two sushi boards would be nice.

After selecting a nice board of Queensland Maple… I cut 2 blanks…and then using the curve cutting jig on the bandsaw …. I cut an asymmetrical curve across each board.









2 stipes of Purple Heart and 1 stripe of Camphor Laurel were captured and glued between the two halves.









A few hours in clamps.









And then the whole lot were sanded and the ends cut..









More on how the ends were cut and how the handles were made… next time..a set of four…. until then thanks for dropping by..


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Two in a set.*
> 
> I thought that a maching set of two sushi boards would be nice.
> 
> ...


Oh,Oh, Oh what a gal…...Nice


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Two in a set.*
> 
> I thought that a maching set of two sushi boards would be nice.
> 
> ...


I was waiting for someone to notice… and comment on the title… lol


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Two in a set.*
> 
> I thought that a maching set of two sushi boards would be nice.
> 
> ...


I knew a Susie, but she wasn't the type you'd bring home to meet Mom. So I just let it slide. 
They'e coming along nicely, the boards, I mean. You're making me really hungry for some sushi, 
Larry!


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Two in a set.*
> 
> I thought that a maching set of two sushi boards would be nice.
> 
> ...


I've had Sushi! There was some hot wasabi! Does the clamp time depend on the thickness of the thin pieces you are gluing together?


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Two in a set.*
> 
> I thought that a maching set of two sushi boards would be nice.
> 
> ...


cool idea may add this to my next set of boards


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Two in a set.*
> 
> I thought that a maching set of two sushi boards would be nice.
> 
> ...


Nice wrk, Larry.

Lee


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Two handles, two curves..*

You will have seen on the sushi boards, that I have cut two curves on the handles.. If I were just making one board, the cuts could be made freehand on the bandsaw…but…

Since this is now part of the range… I need to be able to produce these cuts on a regular and repeatable basis… so once more a jig is needed..

To start, glue the mainboard to the handle/ends… this need not be a great bond… it is to temporarily hold the pieces together while they are cut…









Move to the bandsaw and make the first of a series of cuts..









The handle is cut… on the curve cutting jig,









The blank is then moved along the jig and the cut is repeated to remove the waste of the handle.









Using a small amount of glue the cut handle is glued onto a scrap [remembering to position the piece curve side up and the holes outward.]... for easier handling on the curve cutting jig.









You may see the holes for the brass rods have already been drilled..

A fence was set up and positioning marks made on the fence.









Now we repeat the cuts for the second curve on the handles.


















You will notice that there were two sets of holes drilled in this piece… a small mistake that will be easily fixed with a little sanding…









Here be the four blanks for the set of four..

Queensland Maple with one thin stripe of Purple Heart…

More to come!


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Two handles, two curves..*
> 
> You will have seen on the sushi boards, that I have cut two curves on the handles.. If I were just making one board, the cuts could be made freehand on the bandsaw…but…
> 
> ...


Soooo, that's the method to your madness, heh, Larry? Thank you for sharing how you do it with us! That's one of the reasons I like LJ so much. I am constantly learning and having fun at the same time! Y'just can't beat that! Don't stop, y'hear? ! ? ! ? !


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Two handles, two curves..*
> 
> You will have seen on the sushi boards, that I have cut two curves on the handles.. If I were just making one board, the cuts could be made freehand on the bandsaw…but…
> 
> ...


COOL…

"That's my baby…"


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Two handles, two curves..*
> 
> You will have seen on the sushi boards, that I have cut two curves on the handles.. If I were just making one board, the cuts could be made freehand on the bandsaw…but…
> 
> ...


You have been spending a lot of time in the shop.
your jig make life easy.

Thanks Larry.


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Two handles, two curves..*
> 
> You will have seen on the sushi boards, that I have cut two curves on the handles.. If I were just making one board, the cuts could be made freehand on the bandsaw…but…
> 
> ...


cool i like the process


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Out of order... sorry....*

I have been busy as you can see… the sushi board series is coming along swimmingly…

I took a few pics to show you some of the steps…









Here are the various steps..

1. Glue two boards of Qld. Maple with a strip of Purple Heart in the middle…









2.Glue the ends temporarily.









3. Cut handles from ends and shape the main board.

more previously…...


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Out of order... sorry....*
> 
> I have been busy as you can see… the sushi board series is coming along swimmingly…
> 
> ...


Alllll right! As soon as you put some tuna sushi or sashimi on them, I'll be over!


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Out of order... sorry....*
> 
> I have been busy as you can see… the sushi board series is coming along swimmingly…
> 
> ...


Ahh, now I comprende!!!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Out of order... sorry....*
> 
> I have been busy as you can see… the sushi board series is coming along swimmingly…
> 
> ...


"Oh OH What a board…"


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Out of order... sorry....*
> 
> I have been busy as you can see… the sushi board series is coming along swimmingly…
> 
> ...


Although I am not a big fan of sushi, I enjoy very much your blogs.

Thanks.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Out of order... sorry....*
> 
> I have been busy as you can see… the sushi board series is coming along swimmingly…
> 
> ...


Nice boards, Larry.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Coming together*

Nearly there.









Just a few shot to show the progress.. and to give you all an idea how they might look…









Still of two minds with the bowls…









Leaning towards the rounded on at an angle in line with the striping..


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Coming together*
> 
> Nearly there.
> 
> ...


Nice!! If I only knew Sushi!!!


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Coming together*
> 
> Nearly there.
> 
> ...


Like I know Sushi, Oh, Oh, Oh what a gal!!!
Great stuff Larry.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Coming together*
> 
> Nearly there.
> 
> ...


... you took the words right out of my mouth…  

Looking GOOD Larry!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Coming together*
> 
> Nearly there.
> 
> ...


They look great.

I like the double curved strip.

Why not offer both version of the bowls? People love choice.


----------



## weldingdrummer (Feb 22, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Coming together*
> 
> Nearly there.
> 
> ...


What did you use for the metal posts? Does it go through the outer handles or just halfway ? These look really nice. My wife would love these.

Thanks.


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Coming together*
> 
> Nearly there.
> 
> ...


Hey Larry,
Looking real good…well done.


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Coming together*
> 
> Nearly there.
> 
> ...


I agree with you Larry, the rounded is better. The hostess can serve two different sauces with that bowl.


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Coming together*
> 
> Nearly there.
> 
> ...


i too like the rounded bowl but maybe at the top right corner. looking at the last picture move it up to that corner leaving a large area for sushi and keeping the curve intact


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Coming together*
> 
> Nearly there.
> 
> ...


Looks good, Larry.


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Coming together*
> 
> Nearly there.
> 
> ...


Now you've done it, Larry. I'll have to go get some sushi grade tuna and go have a date with Sushi tonight!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Coming together*
> 
> Nearly there.
> 
> ...


i definitely like the curves.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Setting the bowl into the board..*

The divided bowl won hands down… so now to inlay or recess the bowl into the tray so that is does not move around..









Using the Torque WorkCentre, I set the limit stops on the x and y axies, and routered a square hollow shape in some MDF..bit hard to see here… but trust me…









This is the shape that will be routered onto the Sushi board..









The template is then turned over and setting the router above a pin in the table, the outer shape is etched on the board..See the stainless steel pin??
This etching will allow me to see where the cutter will be following the pin…









Two fences were added to capture the board and help with alignment.. two toggle clamps were added to secure the sushi board to the jig…

What another jig… I just love jigs…









The square was routed in 3 passes… using the in-built depth stop…









We are certainly moving along…









All four boards were routered in a matter of minutes.. all exactly the same…









Again with the mineral spirits, to showcase the colour and grain..

I hope I am not overloading you with this build… but I have so much to accomplish, I must move fast…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Setting the bowl into the board..*
> 
> The divided bowl won hands down… so now to inlay or recess the bowl into the tray so that is does not move around..
> 
> ...


would that be lazy fast

or do you have to get out of bed 
to move at all

when is the remote
for the torque
coming out


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Setting the bowl into the board..*
> 
> The divided bowl won hands down… so now to inlay or recess the bowl into the tray so that is does not move around..
> 
> ...


That's real good looking, buddy.

Lee


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Setting the bowl into the board..*
> 
> The divided bowl won hands down… so now to inlay or recess the bowl into the tray so that is does not move around..
> 
> ...


Looking good Larry! I like these!


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Setting the bowl into the board..*
> 
> The divided bowl won hands down… so now to inlay or recess the bowl into the tray so that is does not move around..
> 
> ...


Very nice!!!


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Setting the bowl into the board..*
> 
> The divided bowl won hands down… so now to inlay or recess the bowl into the tray so that is does not move around..
> 
> ...


Uh, Larry, you got them crooked.  But they still look good. Yeah, I call my mistakes like that 'Design Features" also.  Nice job.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Setting the bowl into the board..*
> 
> The divided bowl won hands down… so now to inlay or recess the bowl into the tray so that is does not move around..
> 
> ...


Nice!

I was wondering if you were going to inset the dish…


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Setting the bowl into the board..*
> 
> The divided bowl won hands down… so now to inlay or recess the bowl into the tray so that is does not move around..
> 
> ...


Really nice. Sure would like to see it in person.


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Setting the bowl into the board..*
> 
> The divided bowl won hands down… so now to inlay or recess the bowl into the tray so that is does not move around..
> 
> ...


finished product looks great


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Setting the bowl into the board..*
> 
> The divided bowl won hands down… so now to inlay or recess the bowl into the tray so that is does not move around..
> 
> ...


Larry a great design and nicely finished.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Setting the bowl into the board..*
> 
> The divided bowl won hands down… so now to inlay or recess the bowl into the tray so that is does not move around..
> 
> ...


Love them all.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Setting the bowl into the board..*
> 
> The divided bowl won hands down… so now to inlay or recess the bowl into the tray so that is does not move around..
> 
> ...


Now that's production.

Thanks Larry.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Setting the bowl into the board..*
> 
> The divided bowl won hands down… so now to inlay or recess the bowl into the tray so that is does not move around..
> 
> ...


lickity split fast…


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Setting the bowl into the board..*
> 
> The divided bowl won hands down… so now to inlay or recess the bowl into the tray so that is does not move around..
> 
> ...


Yes, I do know and love Sushi! Very nice, Larry!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Now you know how!*

The Torque Workcentre makes this step rather easy…




Hope you enjoy.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Now you know how!*
> 
> The Torque Workcentre makes this step rather easy…
> 
> ...


Is the template for the dipping bowl under the jig? I thought you started out freehand!!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Now you know how!*
> 
> The Torque Workcentre makes this step rather easy…
> 
> ...


That is a neat way to make the recess..kind of like a pin router that does it from the other side on a router table.
That TWC is truly an amazing machine!..You had no sawdust to sweep up either!!
Nice job and good video!!............Jim


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Now you know how!*
> 
> The Torque Workcentre makes this step rather easy…
> 
> ...


COOL!

That's quite a machine you've got there!

I was trying to tell how you knew where to line it up… just before cutting…?


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Now you know how!*
> 
> The Torque Workcentre makes this step rather easy…
> 
> ...


Nice illustration of the TWC making a critical job look easy, and now you are into assembly line mode. I assume you have an area where you store jigs. I usually write instructions for routines like that are going to be repeated, knowing that when I want to make another batch, I will have forgotten some detail or another. I haven't done that with woodworking yet, but with other hobbies I have.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Now you know how!*
> 
> The Torque Workcentre makes this step rather easy…
> 
> ...


A pattern out hard board could have been stuck into place & a router & pattern bit used in the conventional way to do the same thing. Yes?


----------



## mikethetermite (Jun 16, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Now you know how!*
> 
> The Torque Workcentre makes this step rather easy…
> 
> ...


Great way to demo the TWC. Always enjoy your info videos. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Sanity (Jan 13, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Now you know how!*
> 
> The Torque Workcentre makes this step rather easy…
> 
> ...


Hello Larry, I very much like the more finished sushi boards on your website, i.e. with the handles attached. The angled recess for the bowl is nice touch also.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Now you know how!*
> 
> The Torque Workcentre makes this step rather easy…
> 
> ...


It makes life easier, does'nt it?

One thing for sure your dust collector system is awsome.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Now you know how!*
> 
> The Torque Workcentre makes this step rather easy…
> 
> ...


Beats a shop vac… even a Festool shop vac… LOL


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Now you know how!*
> 
> The Torque Workcentre makes this step rather easy…
> 
> ...


Great bit of gear Larry.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Now you know how!*
> 
> The Torque Workcentre makes this step rather easy…
> 
> ...


Nice! I like it mate! Looking good and i can see where the Tourqe Center is a big help.


----------

